# Gun sales Post election



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"It's not all gloom and doom,"

 Ruger showed a decline but nit all that bad and was surely not unexpected after 2016 sales.

Gun sales in post-election lull, but 'not all gloom and doom': Ruger | Fox Business


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Things are slowing down in the firearms industry. Now is the time to buy. Prices have dropped. I have purchased several different types since the election. It is a buyers market.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Only so much room without building a armory on the back 40.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Only so much room without building a armory on the back 40.


 Over the last 49 years I have done my part to keep gun manufacture around. Ruger has taken a lot of my cash over that time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> "It's not all gloom and doom,"
> 
> Ruger showed a decline but nit all that bad and was surely not unexpected after 2016 sales.
> 
> Gun sales in post-election lull, but 'not all gloom and doom': Ruger | Fox Business





> Sturm, Ruger & Co: Second Quarter Sales Down *23%*


Sturm, Ruger & Co: Second Quarter Sales Down 23% - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are only certain ones I would have intrest in. Could use some more 20 and 12 gauge ammo. Other than that I feel fairly comfortable.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> There are only certain ones I would have intrest in. Could use some more 20 and 12 gauge ammo. Other than that I feel fairly comfortable.


Unpossible....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Sturm, Ruger & Co: Second Quarter Sales Down 23% - The Truth About Guns


 Yes but that is compared to record breaking times. That was part of the point of the article . It really not the end of the world. Most do not even come close to total sales of Ruger.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm surprised that Ruger is down only 23% with all the recalls lately.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> I'm surprised that Ruger is down only 23% with all the recalls lately.


If they (Ruger) offered a Mini 30 Target model in wood furniture for 499.00 With a Cabela's Cupon I would buy it tomorrow


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting an AR in 7.62x39. Along with an AK 47. Can't wait for my tax return next year!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm pleased to report that since the election I have gladly traded some of my hard earned dineros in exchange for a nice Springfield Armory 1911 TRP in Stainless Steel with a 5" Match Grade Barrel and Low Profile Combat 3 Dot Tritium Sights! :vs_wave:

Just doin' my part!

1911 TRP? Armory Kote? .45ACP Handguns | Tactical Response Pistol


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bah, humbug, not buying any.:sad2:

The ones I want are too expensive or mounted on something I could never afford.:vs_cry:

But, I am making parts to put 40, 7.62X51 rifles together.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

socom42 said:


> bah, humbug, not buying any.:sad2:
> 
> The ones i want are too expensive or mounted on something i could never afford.:vs_cry:
> 
> But, i am making parts to put 40, 7.62x51 rifles together.:tango_face_grin:


bm59 ? M14s fn49 ???


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

After awhile a person gets to a point, where he/she feels they have aquired enough weapons,(I know,some never do). With Obama rambling around, people figured they had better get while the gettin's good, well, they got. 
A slowdown seems logical to me.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm slowing by looking into a second Level 4 Body Armor rig, upgrading my Optics , buying spares for various platforms ,letting builds languish while being a few parts short ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes but that is compared to record breaking times. That was part of the point of the article . It really not the end of the world. Most do not even come close to total sales of Ruger.


I helped Ruger out recently.
I decided to down size my current carry handguns and bought one of their LCP2 pistols.
For a wood and blue steel big bore guy, it was quite a change to go down to a palm sized polymer framed .380 pistol that weighs less than one pound.
With the included pocket holster, when it is in the front pocket of my jeans it doesn't look like anything is even in there.

This brings my Ruger tally to 9 handguns and long guns.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

Gun?? not in my country. if caught in procession with gun go jail for 20 years.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Since retiring from the full time work force, I managed to snag an occasional shift working at a local mom and pop gun shop. These folks are hurting. Sales are way down. Their distributors are hurting too. The wholesalers are calling to offer advertising support in an effort to drum up sales. Many of the guns they have in stock can now be bought cheaper retail than what these folks paid wholesale last fall.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am planning on helping Ruger again soon ...perhaps the SR556...I do love my Rugers!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Over the last 49 years I have done my part to keep gun manufacture around. Ruger has taken a lot of my cash over that time.


Luv me some Ruger also. I do feel bad for the small gun stores trying to make a living competing against all the gun auction sites and web stores. On this note a true gunsmith are also hard to come by in my part of the world.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> bm59 ? M14s fn49 ???


M-14 parts.

BM59's suck, no mags or spare parts readily available.

I would take what is in my avatar everyday over the 59 and it is not a 14.

I had considered converting my FN-49 to 7.62X51 and 20 round mags, but too lazy.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

What do you think of Norinco M14S or the Pre SA contractor built Rifles like Federal Ordnance (Built with Military Spares) ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> What do you think of Norinco M14S or the Pre SA contractor built Rifles like Federal Ordnance (Built with Military Spares) ?


You ask a lot.

The norinco is OK but the bolt assy sucks, common to put in USGI as a replacement.

They are built with Chinese metrics, US parts don't fit for the most part.

Had one in 1990? that the receiver ended up in 5 parts.

A lot are sold in Canada, guys love them, but then they don't have to work on them.

Now US made clones, Fud Ord, Fulton and Armscrotch, used USGI parts, and the only good thing about them.

At some point Fulton moved on to a better receiver (being fed up with Jack Junk),

dropping the Armscrotch made ones (his parts are now intermixed with *****).

Both Armscrotch and Fud Ord, never got the receivers right, every batch produced something out of tolerance.

I have had new receivers from both that could not be built into workable guns.

I had to on many occasions, machine all three makers receivers to get them to work properly.

One time, a friend brought over a NIB Fed job, He bough it at a show for a low price.

Just handing it to me I saw a major problem,

there was a crack that ran from the bolt stop hole straight up to the clip guide dovetail slot.

HE got pissed at me for pointing it out!

Now, Trashfield, like the others used USGI parts until depleted.

They had four or five contractors making receivers over the years, some were real good I have a few.

But it was hit or miss, but generally much better than the other two makers.

Today I don't think much of them, all commercial parts.

They are more interested in profit, use their warranty to hide the junk, it is based on statistics.

A Trashfield from the 80' and 90's with USGI parts is a good bet, but hard to find.

Now I have not covered the new group of makers, currently Bula Forge is probably the best overall.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I really don't need any more .But will buy another Ruger 22 handgun for some kind when I stumble on the right deal.


----------

